# Questions - My first lambing season



## snowk (May 6, 2014)

I have an older experienced ewe, but this is my first lambing season.  She has been showing signs of labor since about noon.  Off her feed, panting, grinding her teeth.  I have not seen her push at all yet but her backside is swolen and it has pulled her anus and skin down some with it.  ( yesterdays ewe did this so I am guessing this is fairly normal?)  My fear is that this ewe has had triplets before.  She is absolutley huge and she has trouble with her feet so she does not want to stand.  There is a slight bit of mucus but no amniotic sac.  I am not sure how to tell when she is active labor and might need some help and when she is just getting ready for labor and is uncomfortable.


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2014)

@snowk - your post has been moved to it's own thread where it will get the attention that it rightfully deserves.

Your post was 4 days ago, has your ewe lambed yet?


----------



## Sheepshape (May 11, 2014)

Well, hopefully you are a 'proud parent' by now.
Strings of clear mucus are usually followed by the mucus plug which has been sitting over the opening to the womb (the cervix).
The ewe then often looks for a quiet spot and paws the ground repeatedly (nesting') She may keep getting up and down. She may then lip curl/smack, grind her teeth, grunt, lick her lips, or start looking at her rear and bleating. A sac appears at some stage and usually quickly drop, enlarges and bursts. Often she will lie down and is clearly pushing with one back leg extended. Hooves usually then show.
I'm hoping this very abridged version of sheep labour is something which you have already witnessed with your ewe.


----------

